# Anyone own the Charbroil Big Easy SRG?



## daddycreswell (Jun 16, 2015)

I was at the Bargain Hunt today and noticed that they had a Charbroil The Big Easy SRG for 125.00, compared to 250-300.00. Been doing a  little reading on it and it looks to work pretty good. Anyone here ever use one? I think I found my father days present. Let me know if you like it. Thanks


----------



## daddycreswell (Jun 16, 2015)

Guess not, from what I've read these things are popular and they can't keep them in stock. I think I'll pick it up being so cheap if everything is there.


Sent from my dumb apple products my work makes me use.


----------



## themandlj32 (Jun 16, 2015)

I've got an electric big easy. I love it. I primarily use it to make whole birds.  You will find it puts a nice smoke and will crisp skin of a bird nicely. For the price you've found it for I would say get it.


----------



## daddycreswell (Jun 16, 2015)

Themandlj32 said:


> I've got an electric big easy. I love it. I primarily use it to make whole birds.  You will find it puts a nice smoke and will crisp skin of a bird nicely. For the price you've found it for I would say get it.



Yea I picked it up the evening, it the propane model. Came with extra racks and the khob rack. Seasoning as I type. Going to try it out tomorrow. Thinking about dropping a couple of small chickens in and cooking them. I couldn't pass up the price.


----------



## albert rivera (Jun 16, 2015)

We are talkin' "infrared", super hot, super fast, n flare-ups, no dry meat!

I have the 4 burner infrared commercial and the srg gas grill.... love both!

SRG things to watch: 1) lid up or down during different phases of cook  2)  how hot can you stand the heat, IT IS HOT!

Think Pizza

Think Crown roast

Think Ribs

Think Prime rib

Think hot wings

Think hamburgers for 2

THINK SMOKER, ROASTER, GRILL

Think WONDERFUL VERSATILE GRILL!


----------



## themandlj32 (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats on the purchase. You'll love it. You'll get great color on those birds. Just make sure you line the holes up correctly to ensure the smoke gets into the chamber. I didn't line mine up during the first use and found myself getting very frustrated. Lol congrats once again!


----------



## daddycreswell (Jun 22, 2015)

I did 3 rib eyes and some tender tonight, with corn on the cob. Yummy. I want to do some chicken legs and thighs tomorrow night, any idea of how long this will take?



Sent from my dumb apple products my work makes me use.


----------

